# English native speakers have an advantage over those who are not.



## Cache

That was my mother said yesterday.

We were in the kitchen and put the BBC on TV. She does not know how to speak in English and suddenly said all English Native Speakers were lucky since they know English since they were born and now it has spread all around the world. I replied her I did not think so because they only know one language and in this world employers often look for people who speaks at least two languages. I added I was lucky because English is not difficult and, since I was Argentinian, I knew two languages.

The discussion starts here. Was my mother right? Do English Native Speaker have advantage over Spanish Native Speakers(for example)?

What is true is that English Native Speaker sometimes learn a language....there a lot of people who only know English. They think English is enough and will not need another language. In my opinion, people who believe one language is enough is stupid. In Argentina the labour market often demands people who another language apart from Spanish. Those who do not have a second language have lower job opportunities.

Concerning people's culture, it is always good to know how to speak other languages, apart from your native one, and make the person wise. Studying another language not only involves learning new words but also know about other customs, etcetera. I have an wonderful feeling when I can understand a person from another culture 


Let's discuss!


PS:Correct my mistakes. This text should have CAE's level


----------



## Trina

> What While it is true is that English Native Speakers sometimes learn a language, there a lot of people who only know English. They think English is enough and will not need another language. In my opinion, people who believe one language is enough is stupid.


Here in Australia, learning a second language at school is not compulsory, so there are many who never learn any other languages. Whether or not they believe that there is any need for other languages is a separate issue. For instance, people (farmers, for example) who have lived on the land all their lives and travel only as far as the next largest town will most certainly argue that there is no need for any other language. These people could hardly be called stupid - they just recognise the fact that languages are not important to them just as learning about tractor maintenance, crop rotation and animal husbandry is unnecessay to us, city folk.
What is important to one person may have no relevance to another.

Having said that, I agree with you in regards to the advantages of learning languages. Learning languages is like travel - they both broaden your horizons.

Whether or not being a native English speaker is an advantage or not, I suppose is a matter of opinion.
Yes, because English is spoken in many parts of the world and is taught throughout the world, it is easier for us to find someone who speaks our language when we travel. (Then again Spanish is another language which is widely spoken)


----------



## drunkcow

As with anything there will be advantages and disadvantages.
Speaking from my point of view as an American youth in the current school system:
I am lucky to know such a popular language so well. English often provides an opportunity for great education, jobs, and something in common with people all around the world. English is second nature for me.

But, all the above advantages can also be acquired if one is at a disadvantage. i.e. English can be learned at a native's level on top of other languages and cultures with the right preparation and will to do so.
A foreign language course is not offered in my public school system until 8th grade, 13 to 14 years old (just Spanish) and continued into high school (French is offered at my high school along with Spanish; another high school in my district farther away offers German), and college (many more languages to choose from). So for me learning a second language in a native English speaking country takes a great deal of effort. I won't know the language very well until college or until I am emerged in the culture. In many other countries English is taught early on and more widely used. Finding someone to speak French with isn't too easy around where I live.

  I do not pity myself nor take what I have for granted. Yes, I wish I were born into a bilingual family so I could have the privilege of learning another language with ease. Or better yet, have grown up in Western Europe. One can not choose what family they are born into though.


----------



## KateNicole

Being a native English-speaker is an advantage as far as _what _goes?  If you are born in a non-English speaking country, due to your line of work or the general economy of your country, you may never _need _to learn English in order to lead a financially succesful life.  In many European nations people make a very admirable effort to learn English (as well as another foreign language) not because they _need _to in order to gain employment but because they _want _to.  I have met countless people in Spain who spoke English very fluently, yet do not work in international business or in the tourism industry and their quality of life is in no way dependent on their ability to speak English.  Likewise, there are many Americans who have white-collar jobs at all levels that simply don't require international travel, and therefore may require very little foreign language skills.  Yes, Americans are notorious for not having an appreciation for foreign languages.  However, I don't think there is anything "wrong" about being a business man or woman who does not speak English if you are not globetrotting, as Trina already articulated perfectly.

In the international business world, perhaps the native-English speaker is at an advantage because English is the most communicable language in the world right now and he/she does not have to make any effort to learn it.  However, just because one speaks English as the native language most certainly does not automatically imply a higher intelligence or more savvy business skills, so again, I would have to know (explicitly) how you define the "advantage."


----------



## John-Paul

Of course you have an advantage, I would go even further: you have taken superiority. Although the English language is a bastard language which is constantly changing, somehow the 'natives' have taken ownership of it and they decide weather your English is correct, or not. You can't use fragments, you can't write a story in the present time and don't get them started on quotation marks. Granted, it's not the Roman empire, but they're trying. I bet in two generations everyone in our universe will know at least 25 Engish words. Where are the Barbarians!?


----------



## KateNicole

John-Paul said:


> Of course you have an advantage, I would go even further: you have taken superiority. Although the English language is a bastard language which is constantly changing, somehow the 'natives' have taken ownership of it and they decide weather your English is correct, or not. You can't use fragments, you can't write a story in the present time and don't get them started on quotation marks. Granted, it's not the Roman empire, but they're trying. I bet in two generations everyone in our universe will know at least 25 Engish words. Where are the Barbarians!?


I'm confused as to what you are basing this on. Every language has rules, but whether you choose to adhere to them is up to _you_. Wouldn't you agree that in any language, it would be most logical for the native speakers to dictate the rules? 

Who is the "they" you speak of? English professors? Rarely will a native-English speaker nitpick someone's story and fragments (or even be in a situation in which this would be possible) unless requested or unless the document is submitted to be graded, in which case all errors would be addressed, regardless of whether the author was native . . .

All throughout my university years, when I submitted writing in English (my native language) it was returned to me scribbled with revisions and comments, and these were hardly the product of "superiority."

If you dislike English, simply stop using it. You speak of problems with superiority, yet it seems to me like you may have an inferiority complex.


----------



## KateNicole

John-Paul said:


> Although the English language is a bastard language which is constantly changing, somehow the 'natives' have taken ownership of it and they decide weather your English is correct, or not.



I don't understand why you have the word _native _in apostrophes (or quotation marks?).
A person who is raised speaking English as a first language _is_ a native speaker, no matter how quickly you think the language changes or how bastard it is.


----------



## Trina

John-Paul said:


> [...]Although the English language is a bastard language which is constantly changing  Excuse my ignorance, but don't all languages evolve and keep evolving? It has to...new technological and scientific discoveries mean new words to describe them.
> somehow the 'natives' have taken ownership of it and they decide weather whether  your English is correct, or not.
> Don't the Italians own their language, the French take ownership of theirs and so on? It's not a matter of them deciding what is correct or incorrect but more that they may be in a better position to know what is current usage and what is considered outdated.
> 
> You can't use fragments, you can't write a story in the present time and don't get them started on quotation marks. Who won't let you? If you read any English written novels, you'll see fragmented sentences, present tense etc. All the "rules" get broken. Grammatical rules, like the long method of doing things, should be learned first. Only then, can one comfortably and accurately take short cuts and/or break the rules.


----------



## Etcetera

When I studied English at school, I often wished it were my native language. 
But now I'd rather be a native of Russian (as I am), thank you. English is easy to learn and friendly enough, whereas Russian has so many rules and nuances that it's hardly possible to learn it if you don't live here. 
I've seen a lot of non-natives who speak excellent English, but quite a few natives of different languages can speak fluent Russian.


----------



## winklepicker

John-Paul said:


> Of course you have an advantage, I would go even further: you have taken superiority. Although the English language is a bastard language which is constantly changing, somehow the 'natives' have taken ownership of it and they decide weather your English is correct, or not.


 
I don't think so, John Paul. The natives can no longer keep control: there is a different variety of English in every country in the world - and there is no orthodoxy. Even on this forum we distinguish between British, American, Irish, Australian and many others. That's before we get onto Southern American, regional UK variations - or just differences between individuals.



John-Paul said:


> You can't use fragments, you can't write a story in the present time..


 
Oh yes you can! The historic present is a fine part of English. And what's wrong with fragments?

I once spent 20 minutes on the Rome metro telling my wife and my sister (in English) all my newly minted knowledge of the Risorgimento. At the end of the journey they told me what I hadn't noticed - that all the Italians around had been listening in and nodding or frowning as they agreed/disagreed.

So I think the Dutch have got the best of it. They can have a private conversation between themselves without everybody understanding!

Tot zins!


----------



## Grop

I doubt it is really an advantage to be a native speaker of English. In most societies with a good education, it is very easy to learn English.

(Well, if you have enough time. I don't claim people who should learn English - due to their situation - don't learn it instantly just because they are lazy).

It is only a disadvantage not to be a native speaker if you are, say, seeking for a job where English would help, and if you didn't (or couldn't) learn English before.

Winklepicker, your point about private conversation is a good one, although it may lead to embarassing situations to assume that nobody ever understands anything else but English.


----------



## germinal

John-Paul said:


> Of course you have an advantage, I would go even further: you have taken superiority. Although the English language is a bastard language which is constantly changing, somehow the 'natives' have taken ownership of it and they decide weather your English is correct, or not. You can't use fragments, you can't write a story in the present time and don't get them started on quotation marks. Granted, it's not the Roman empire, but they're trying. I bet in two generations everyone in our universe will know at least 25 Engish words. Where are the Barbarians!?


 
If by bastard you mean that English contains words and structures borrowed from other languages then you are right but so do most languages. Your language is not the same as when it started out and will not remain in its present form. The world is changing rapidly and all countries have much more contact with each other so the pace of change is increasing.

By the way, it is perfectly possible to write a story in the pesent tense - I have written several and no sign of the language police yet. 

Advantage or not?   Obviously a person who can speak two or more languages is potentially going to have an advantage in many situations where this ability is required or desirable.    The great advantage is the much wider field where they can offer themselves for employment - whatever the two languages are.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Etcetera said:


> (...) English is easy to learn and friendly enough, whereas Russian has so many rules and nuances that it's hardly possible to learn it if you don't live here. I've seen a lot of non-natives who speak excellent English, but quite a few natives of different languages can speak fluent Russian.


Anna, that's so true! And we could say the same about many other languages.


Cache said:


> (...) I added I was lucky because English is not difficult and, since I was Argentinian, I knew two languages.


Cache, that is my experience too. I doubt that, had I been born in the US, I would have started learning other languages. I started with English because I had to, but then I fell in love with languages & cultures and, here I am, a (somewhat) young language instructor learning my sixth language! 


> Those who do not have a second language have lower job opportunities.


Well, I'm not sure I agree with that, Cache, and this is my argument (especially the two last paragraphs). By the way, check the whole thread if you can, it's somewhat related.

EDIT: I'm not saying that learing foreign languages is not useful in the professional field. That would be completely inaccurate, especially in my country. What I'm saying is that you can make a living without learning English, for example. And I don't mean just a "decent" ("modest") living, but to actually *make *money...


> Concerning people's culture, it is always good to know how to speak other languages, apart from your native one, and make the person wise. Studying another language not only involves learning new words but also know about other customs, etcetera. I have an wonderful feeling when I can understand a person from another culture


Alright, here you definitely have a point. I truly and wholeheartedly agree with you!


Trina said:


> (...) What is important to one person may have no relevance to another. Having said that, I agree with you in regards to the advantages of learning languages. *Learning languages is like travel - they both broaden your horizons*.


Exactly. And if we take that a certain amount of English speakers (from the US, particularly) do not take foreign languages seriously, then it's a loss for them. But, does that mean that *every* other person in the world, whatever his/her nationality and interests are, *does* take languages seriously?


winklepicker said:


> (...) So I think the Dutch have got the best of it. They can have a private conversation between themselves without *everybody* understanding!


Ha ha! Good point. However, Grop is right. Perhaps not _everybody_ will understand, but still, be careful not to 'ventilate' personal stuff on the street, just because you think Dutch is not as widespread as English! 


germinal said:


> Advantage or not? Obviously a person who can speak two or more languages is potentially going to have an advantage *in many situations where this ability is required or desirable*. The great advantage is the much wider field where they can offer themselves for employment - whatever the two languages are.


Ok, that I can agree with. Down here, not every businessperson must speak English, but it's desirable. However, if you don't have the skills, degrees and experience required for XXX job, how much can a foreign language do for you?


----------



## Etcetera

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> However, if you don't have the skills, degrees and experience required for XXX job, how much can a foreign language do for you?


A friend of mine (she's a teacher of English by profession) found a post of an office manager in a company based in Moscow (the friend herself is from Tula). Why they chose her? Because she knows English!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Etcetera said:


> A friend of mine (she's a teacher of English by profession) found a post of an office manager in a company based in Moscow (the friend herself is from Tula). Why they chose her? Because she knows English!


 
Ah well, I got my first teaching job just because I speak English, although my profession was something entirely different. BUT, they (the company) provided the elementary training, and helped me get the remaining preparation in order to _become_ a teacher. That is different.

I'm sorry I didn't explain myself better (  ), what I mean is that, at least in my context, it is not absolutelly indispensable to know a foreign language in order to have a financially successful life. It is often helpful, and if your résumé shows you know two languages or more, you could *possibly* stand a better chance for a specific job _in which such skill is desirable_.

PS: I just edited my earlier post in order to make it clearer. Thanks, Anna!


----------



## Etcetera

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> AI'm sorry I didn't explain myself better (  ), what I mean is that, at least in my context, it is not absolutelly indispensable to know a foreign language in order to have a financially successful life. It is often helpful, and if your résumé shows you know two languages or more, you could *possibly* stand a better chance for a specific job _in which such skill is desirable_.


You're right.
But I sometimes have the impression that for some employers it's simply vital to have English-speaking staff. Even if their English is rudimentary and even when there's actually no need for an English-speaking worker.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Etcetera said:


> You're right.
> But I sometimes have the impression that for some employers it's simply vital to have English-speaking staff. Even if their English is rudimentary and even when there's actually no need for an English-speaking worker.


Oh really?    The situation is different down here.  Do you think it is something specific to your country/city/field, or have you also observed that in other places/fields?


----------



## Etcetera

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Oh really?    The situation is different down here.  Do you think it is something specific to your country/city/field, or have you also observed that in other places/fields?


I only know the situation in Moscow. 
When I was looking for job, I read a lot of ads in newspapers. Almost every firm looking for a secretary stated that "Knowledge of English is desirable".


----------



## Thomsen

My job required me to have second language skills.  Either French or Spanish.  I think that it all depends on your personal and professional circumstances whether learning a language is _necessary.  _I plan to continue studying Spanish as long as I can and then work on French or Portuguese.

That said, I know many highly intelligent people who will never and will never need to learn a second language while doing very well in life.  

On the other hand, my mother studied Italian.  As far as I know it has not ever once been related to anythign she has done professionally, but you should see the sparkle in her eyes when we go to a real Italian restaurant and she can speak with the waiter. "Prego, signora!" It makes her day.

Finally, as horrible and superior as it may sound, most native English speakers don't _believe_ we need to be fluent in another language. But, that doesn't mean we don't _want_ to be fluent.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Etcetera said:


> I only know the situation in Moscow.
> When I was looking for job, I read a lot of ads in newspapers. Almost every firm looking for a secretary stated that "Knowledge of English is desirable".


 
Yes, that might be because a secretary could receive phone calls from foreign countries, or need to translate something for the boss (I used to be a receptionist, long ago. It's amazing how useful a reasonable command of English can be in such a job!)



Thomsen said:


> (...)I think that it all depends on your personal and professional circumstances whether learning a language is _necessary._ (...)
> That said, I know many highly intelligent people who will never and will never need to learn a second language while doing very well in life.
> 
> On the other hand, my mother studied Italian. As far as I know it has not ever once been related to anythign she has done professionally, but you should see the sparkle in her eyes when we go to a real Italian restaurant and she can speak with the waiter. "Prego, signora!" It makes her day.
> 
> Finally, as horrible and superior as it may sound, most native English speakers don't _believe_ we need to be fluent in another language. But, that doesn't mean we don't _want_ to be fluent.


I agree with every word of yours, especially the first and second paragraphs...


----------



## Lugubert

Bull. My English is sufficiently close to, but not really native. Judging from for example notes I've seen posted in British shops, it's even far superior to that of many natives. No advantage of theirs over yours truly. Moreover, I have a fair command of a number of aspects of umpteen other languages. For example, speakers of German and Dutch have cautiously asked me if I really was a native speaker <insert blushing, but rather proud, smiley>.

Speaking those (and some other) languages has been convenient when visiting other countries. On the other (or same) hand, profoundly understanding them, plus having a certain amount of specialized knowledge of above all chemistry and medicine, renders me a quite comfortable living as a technical translator.


----------



## emilymonster

I think native English speakers are overconfident in thinking that their language is the only one they need to learn. I think here in England, where learning a foreign language is not necessary, we have become complacent in believing that other languages are not needed.
I do believe that I have an advantage, not over other people, but as someone in employment because I already know one of the world's most spoken languages. However, I would advocate learning other languages because they are also important.
I know here that a large majority of people have become arrogant because they believe that when 'strangers' visit England, they should speak English and when they go to foreign lands they should be able to speak English. The trouble is, when you do go abroad, you find people wanting to practise English, rather than talking to you in their own tongue.


----------



## Jeedade

This is an interesting discussion, I have often wondered myself if being a English native speaker would be a benefit, and to what.
 
First off, at least in my line of work (IT), you don’t need to leave your country or even ever have to speak to a foreigner, but still you need to be able to understand English. It is the lingua franca of the IT world, you will find it everywhere, manuals, documentation, written on products, hidden in source code, information you find online.
If I search information on the internet, I will search in English because I know I will get much more (and often also better) information than in any other language.
Many of my colleagues in the office are less productive because of their lacking English skills, yet they never have to leave the office or speak to a foreign client. The level of English required to resolve this however is nowhere near that of a native speaker.
 
In defence of English native speakers who only speak English I wonder what is the obvious 2nd language to go and learn? Spanish maybe, if you’re in the US. For us, non native English speakers, there usually is no doubt or discussion, it’s English, and there are a lot of occasions where you can put your skills to use. Would you go through the trouble of learning a 2nd language if there’s hardly anyone to talk to?
Growing up in one of the smaller European countries (in my case the Netherlands) you get English almost “for free”, as a kid watching TV you already get a lot of exposure to the language (nothing is dubbed), you start to learn it early in school (mandatory), plus having a mother tongue that has quite some similarities with English (although an English speaker at 1st glance might disagree  might make it a lot less of an achievement to have English as a 2nd language.
 
Coming back to the original question I’d say it’s a benefit only in certain situations where your life or line of work really evolves around the language itself (e.g. teacher, interpreter, journalist, writer etc). If you use English only as a tool to communicate to foreigners, you are just as well (or maybe even better off) as a non-native speaker.


----------



## germinal

Quote VB:

<Ok, that I can agree with. Down here, not every businessperson must speak English, but it's desirable. However, if you don'tt have the skills, degrees and experience required for XXX job, how much can a foreign language do for you?>

Well you'd be better equipped to read the rejection slip and then the job adverts.  

Maybe I should have said "All other things being equal?"

.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

emilymonster said:


> I know here that a large majority of people have become arrogant because they believe that when 'strangers' visit England, they should speak English and when they go to foreign lands they should be able to speak English. The trouble is, when you do go abroad, you find people wanting to practise English, rather than talking to you in their own tongue.


 
You remind me of a movie I saw a few years ago. Liz Hurley, performing the Devil, went to a college (I think) in order to have some fun doing naughty things. So she walks into a class, pretending to be the teacher, and eliminates the homework for the young men. Concerning to language homework, she said (in her so very beautiful British accent) something like:
"German, French, Spanish... Ja ja, oui oui, sí sí... They speak English anyway. And if they don't, they ough to!"

I really doubt I'm the only one guessing that many native English speakers actually think that way...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

germinal said:


> Maybe I should have said "All other things being equal"?


 
Oh... Sorry then, I guess I misunderstood your point  

If that's what you meant to say, then I agree with you.


----------



## maxiogee

Etcetera said:


> I only know the situation in Moscow.
> When I was looking for job, I read a lot of ads in newspapers. Almost every firm looking for a secretary stated that "Knowledge of English is desirable".



But, is not that type of semi-requirement only stated when the advertisers know that there is a good chance that there are many people out there who fit the other requirements and that some of them will have English and it won't cost the advertiser extra in salary to get someone with English?

It's a common tactic.
They are going to fill the post of office manager.
They are willing to pay a salary of X.
They would like to get an English-speaker.
There are many office managers out there.
Some of them speak English.
They don't demand a knowledge of English but they indicate it.
Generally the applicants will have English, but there will be some who don't.
If the English-speakers don't work out — ask for too much money, or are poorly qualified as office managers — the advertiser has lost nothing as they can always employ one of the applicants who wasn't deterred by the "is desirable".


----------



## emilymonster

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> I really doubt I'm the only one guessing that many native English speakers actually think that way...


I doubt you are, some people really do think that they don't need to learn other languages. It used to be compulsory to learn a language up until the age of 16, but now there is a huge drop in the number of language students.


----------



## John-Paul

You have to realize that English right now is the lingua franca of the world. Although the language is much more accessible than, say Latin in the Middle Ages, the native speaker still has the advantage. If you are a native English speaker negotiating a deal with people who are disadavantaged by having to speak a foreign language, aren't you going to take advantage og that situation? The situation is not that different from the clergy in the Middle Ages, or the French speaking bourgeoisie in the 17th and 18th centuries. My point is that language is the only instrument of politics. Who has the power?


----------



## clairanne

hi

I do think that I have an advantage having being born English.  Not because I am superior, or think that English is especially wonderful.  
My reason is that whilst we in England are commonly taught French and then, if we have an aptitude for languages, Spanish and/or German, many other countries teach English as a second language and I am very unfortunate not to find at least one person with whom I can communicate where ever I go.  If, for example, I go to Norway or Switzerland, which have more than one native language I would have to be skilled in several languages to be sure of being understood everywhere, however, as all young people seem to speak excellent english, communication is very easy for me almost everywhere.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

clairanne said:


> (...) as all young people seem to speak excellent english, communication is very easy for me almost everywhere.


Yeah, that's pretty much it.  Most native English speakers have enough with that.  And, who would blame them for it?  It is part of human nature to seek for being comfortable, you know, the "path of least resistence" as we say here.

It's so good to be on a forum with thousands of members who think differently!


----------



## Prinsesse

I think native english speakers have great advantages. I started learning english when I was around 9 years old (compulsory), i've later studied business communication where english was my major for 3 years at the university and now I study at an international masters program. Still, I don't feel suited for the "professional" business world, since accents, just a little break or a mispronounced word will always make me seem a little less clever/prepared/trustworthy that the native speaker next to me. This might not be something you native speakers really consider...


----------



## clairanne

Hi

 In the NHS where I worked for many years we had many different "foreign" accents as Doctors came from many parts of the world.  Unless these accents were very " thick" making them incomprehensible to the older, deafer patients, there were never any problems.  We never take ethnic origins into consideration when appointing staff and I think the NHS would be very short staffed if we discriminated against non native speakers.  In our hospital most of the menial tasks are undertaken by the local "native" population.


----------



## ziu

Prinsesse said:


> I think native english speakers have great advantages. I started learning english when I was around 9 years old (compulsory), i've later studied business communication where english was my major for 3 years at the university and now I study at an international masters program. Still, I don't feel suited for the "professional" business world, since accents, just a little break or a mispronounced word will always make me seem a little less clever/prepared/trustworthy that the native speaker next to me. This might not be something you native speakers really consider...


Hold on a moment, you're making the assumption that most people in the professional business world are either native English speakers or people with perfect English, which obviously isn't the case. How about these for some great advantages:


Prinsesse said:


> I started learning english when I was around 9 years old (compulsory), i've later studied business communication where english was my major for 3 years at the university and now I study at an international masters program.


You're lucky enough to have been learning an extremely useful foreign language since you were a child, which is an advantage that most native English speakers don't have.


----------



## Etcetera

maxiogee said:


> But, is not that type of semi-requirement only stated when the advertisers know that there is a good chance that there are many people out there who fit the other requirements and that some of them will have English and it won't cost the advertiser extra in salary to get someone with English?


It makes sense. I didn't think of it. 
But I'm not sure that knowledge of English would mean larger salary. At least here.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Moderator Note:  Here's an excerpt from the initial post:



> The discussion starts here. Was my mother right? Do English Native Speaker have advantage over Spanish Native Speakers(for example)?



Time to return to that point now, please.  

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Athaulf

Prinsesse said:


> I think native english speakers have great advantages. I started learning english when I was around 9 years old (compulsory), i've later studied business communication where english was my major for 3 years at the university and now I study at an international masters program. Still, I don't feel suited for the "professional" business world, since accents, just a little break or a mispronounced word will always make me seem a little less clever/prepared/trustworthy that the native speaker next to me. This might not be something you native speakers really consider...



In my experience, my (pretty heavy)  accent and occasional mistakes in speaking have never presented a problem in the environment in which I work; however, I work in a profession in which non-native speakers are unusually numerous throughout the English-speaking world, so I guess other people's experiences might be different.

However, I have always envied the native speakers on their natural feel for the language when it comes to writing. Unlike the everyday verbal communication, the language in formal writing has to satisfy pretty high standards, especially in documents intended for publishing. For a non-native speaker, it takes many years of constant frustrating practice to acquire even remotely adequate writing skills in English, and this is mostly due to grammatical problems such as articles and prepositions, as well as the lack of feel for phraseology. I consider native speakers lucky because they are mostly spared these problems.


----------

